# milk spill in the car



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

OH MY---I spilled a whole cup of milk in my fabric car seat. Sour milk is soaked into the fabric and foam. What can I get this out with? Thank YOU!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

any spray upholstery cleaner will clean the soil, then frebreeze or kids n pets for the odor. sprinkle baking soda on the spill to soak up most of the liquid and you should have little odor.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh goodness!! I did this years ago... only it was a gallon of fresh goat milk!! All over the floor of my station wagon. I spent the entire afternoon with the shop vac, vacuuming up milk and then sprinkling water on it with a watering can and vacuuming it up some more. I got most of it.


----------

